# Glidden Duo.



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

What is your experience with Duo? We have used it several times now and find that it is good quality. Right up there with super paint, pm200, superspec, and ecospec. Covers/hides well and touches up well.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Zoomer said:


> What is your experience with Duo? We have used it several times now and find that it is good quality. Right up there with super paint, pm200, superspec, and ecospec. Covers/hides well and touches up well.


 
30 looks and only one response

that tell you anything??


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> What is your experience with Duo? We have used it several times now and find that it is good quality. Right up there with super paint, pm200, superspec, and ecospec. Covers/hides well and touches up well.


 Got a job coming up that client wants me to use Glidden on.Was planning on trying this Duo out myself.Heard good reviews on it.Glad you brought this up."Get Glad with Glidden"


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

I just finished a job with that yesterday. Was hesitant to use it at first being that it's from home cheapo, but client already bought the paint and insisted we use that. I have to say I was pretty happy with the results. I mostly use BM Regal, but the dou brushed on nice and covered pretty well.


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Good luck Mudbone. We have had excellent results with Duo.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Zoomer said:


> Good luck Mudbone. We have had excellent results with Duo.


 I think weve become a duo!:thumbsup:


----------



## Zoomer (Dec 17, 2011)

Lmao!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

chrisn said:


> 30 looks and only one response
> 
> that tell you anything??


huh huh:yes:. Around here Glidden is sold by Sears and Zellars - good place for it.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> huh huh:yes:. Around here Glidden is sold by Sears and Zellars - good place for it.


 What time you leave for ch rch?:whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> What time you leave for ch rch?:whistling2:


don't. We have "meetings" here at the house. Later this evening I have a Mensa meeting.:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> don't. We have "meetings" here at the house. Later this evening I have a Mensa meeting.:whistling2:


 Whats Mensa dawg?:blink:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Whats Mensa dawg?:blink:


That's a special group that Steve and I belong to:whistling2:, very limited membership


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> That's a special group that Steve and I belong to:whistling2:, very limited membership


 Could only imagine.Must be Holy Rollers!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ace Painting (Jan 11, 2011)

I used it once. Didn't cover well.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

mudbone said:


> Could only imagine.Must be Holy Rollers!:thumbsup:


naw, I use Wooster rollers. I did go to a holey rollers meeting once tho, but that's awaaaaaaaay off this thread:yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Mensa... is that where you ladies get together to discuss PMS? lol
Smartass! ( hey almost a pun!)


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

BrushJockey said:


> Mensa... is that where you ladies get together to discuss PMS? lol
> Smartass! ( hey almost a pun!)


Hey BJ, I was bein serious !! I'm right smart:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ace Painting said:


> I used it once. Didn't cover well.


For real? mine cover over a multitude of sins.:yes:


----------



## Painter Chick (Mar 1, 2012)

We actually have a Glidden store here. I have found it to cover well and the eggshell lays down really flat. Very nice IMO!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Painter Chick said:


> We actually have a Glidden store here. I have found it to cover well and the eggshell lays down really flat. Very nice IMO!


 
we are neighbors:yes:


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

A commercial customer is making a switch to DUO for the first time ever on his establishment. This will be my first time seeing it in action. The idea is to use this tinted to color as a first coat on bare drywall, then topcoat with one coat of eggshell or semi-gloss with a different label. Likely Glidden 150. We'll see if it has a uniform sheen afterwards...


----------

